# Bradford pear



## Caoimhin (Jul 24, 2016)

had a person who posted on craigslist who had a bradford pear fall down yesterday so i went over to pick some up 
Cut into one of the 6 big pieces i grabbed and wow this is going to make a great bowl maybe even live edge

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 6


----------



## DKMD (Jul 24, 2016)

Nice find! Seems like the big ones almost always have a little bit of figure near the base.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 24, 2016)

Man...that looks yummy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 25, 2016)

That's purdy! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 25, 2016)

Congrats! What a great bunch of wood. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jul 25, 2016)

Wonderful wood


----------



## phinds (Jul 25, 2016)

Yeah, I love that Bradford pear. Very smooth to work with. Too bad about that heart check but it doesn't look deep at all.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 26, 2016)

Never seen 'Bradford' pear with a dark pinkish heart. Is it colored due to rot? I've seen brown a few times, but always had rot or wound close by.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 26, 2016)

Never mind Kevin,

I just looked at the post on the full screen and see a rot infested cookie in the back round. Sometimes if I just look past my nose.....


----------



## phinds (Jul 27, 2016)

Mr. Peet said:


> Never mind Kevin,
> 
> I just looked at the post on the full screen and see a rot infested cookie in the back round. Sometimes if I just look past my nose.....


Good catch Mark. I missed that too.


----------



## Caoimhin (Aug 14, 2016)

Hey sorry fellas i took a little break work had got a little crazy but i am redoing my shop 

Adding more tools and getting back at it 
That heartwood check is very slight wond have a prob 
The place i got the wood from was a person who put it on craigslist went i went to the home realized it was an older subdivision i know bradford pears only live 25 or so years 
The subdivision was built 28 years ago. There was a split in the tree for some time so still able to live was slowly rotting 
I love the coloration and the grain in this wood 

On another note i picked up some white ash that had been down for a bit and had sone nice spalting 
28 -35 ft 8 inch slabs cut boy was it heavy but managed to grab about 6 cookies ;)

Shop is filling up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 15, 2016)

28-35 ft, 8 inch slabs works out to 500 pounds or more per slab, so I assume the ash was 28-35 inches in diameter.... that makes the cookie comment sensible.


----------



## Caoimhin (Aug 15, 2016)

Im sry that is inches

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

